# Clutch springs



## Tjb12 (Jan 6, 2014)

I am going to be ordering new springs for my 05 650 v2. It has a 2" snorkel and hmf exhaust and it's also rejected. I have 28" outlaws. I do a lot of mudding. Any suggestions on which springs to use? I hear a lot of people running maroon primary and almond secondary. Is this a good setup?


----------

